
Show HN: A Database of Appearances of Fictional Characters - Something1234
http://www.fictionalcharactersdb.org/
======
Something1234
I made this database of fictional characters, and I am looking for feed back
on it. Is there anything I can improve on it? It doesn't have many records
right now, but I am hoping that some people here might assist with that.

~~~
jcr
Without data, usefulness is limited, so increasing your record count should be
your first priority. Entering data manually is slow, boring, and error prone.
It would be wise to try automating data entry using existing data sources such
as wikipedia, imdb, project gutenberg, and possibly fan sites. Metadata from
Google books may also be helpful. Good luck with it!

~~~
Something1234
I have been working on adding a large amount of information about Star Trek
lately. But I will try to figure out how to do that. Thanks

